# Lightroom 4.2 does not install



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have currently installed LR4.1. I downloaded 4.2 today via Lightroom's menu: Help -> search for updates

Ok, I unpacked the files and started the installation and unfortunately LR stops during installation with a message for a missing package. I attached the message to this post. Unfortunately the message is in german, but I will translate it:

"The function you want to use is not on a net ressource which is currently not available"

This is really strange. Any help?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kov9nbwdajqaz97/LR_install_problem.JPG

PS: I do not want to uninstall LR4.1 and loose all my LR settings.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 3, 2012)

Lightroomer this is an interesting puzzle.
If there is a generalized issue here then no doubt the forum will be flooded with posts.
I have not yet installed 4.2 although I downloaded the file about 90 minutes ago.
It may take a little time for everyone to get around to doing the installation to see if your issue is replicated.

Keep your ear to the ground!

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2012)

I've installed it a couple of times already, no problems. Also not yet seen a similar problem reported on the forums, though that may change as we go through the day. 

Not sure what to suggest other than re-downloading and trying the install again.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 3, 2012)

Good thought Jim - maybe the download itself was corrupted.


----------



## bobrobert (Oct 3, 2012)

The first time I downloaded it, it said part install despite the size being bigger than the original package size. Tried again and everything was fine. It seems to be faster but this is subjective.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 3, 2012)

Others are also commenting that it seem to run faster as well.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I downloaded it already a second time and did a fresh reboot before installation. Nevertheless, the problem has not gone 

If there is no one here in the forum who can help - can I stick to a representative to sort the problem out?


----------



## Colin S (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, my download and installation of 4.2 went fine.

In fact I didn't know 4.2 was out so I finally downloaded 4.2RC this morning, after it downloaded and started it told me that an update was available and took me to the 4.2 Beta, which I downloaded, and when that started it told me update 4.2 was available!  So all told I downloaded and installed three times this morning, no problem each time. I'm hoping they don't bring out 4.3 this afternoon!

Colin

PS. Not able to update forum profile as 4.2 isn't an option yet.


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

I just wondered, what's going on. I had a further look into the attached picture and the right window says: 

"Status: Remove applications". IMO this means that the installer is about to deinstall LR4.1. Why does the deinstaller need a further package?? 

By the way: the exact file size of the downloaded file is: 769.437 kB. Can you confirm this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2012)

I can confirm that's the correct size of the download package.

As to what's going wrong, I really don't know.....if I was having similar problems I'd first be trying to uninstall any existing LR4 versions (4.1 and/or the 4.2RC), then trying the 4.2 install again.


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Jim,

Ok, I will do that. Can you tell me: Is there anything (maybe LR settings), I have to backup first or is it all stored in my catalogue?

Edit:
Propably I will get the same error when I try to manually remove LR4.1. I don't beleive any more that the installer is the problem. But we will see.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2012)

No, there's nothing extra you need to backup first.....uninstalling does not remove settings or catalogs. Because I had both 4.1 and the 4.2RC installed, I uninstalled them both before I installed the 4.2 final. No problems, as I said.

I'm not sure the installer in the problem either....I'd be concerned about an underlying Windows issue on your PC.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 3, 2012)

I was using the rc, and just installed the new update. It forgot my serial numbers, but once they were put back in it ran fine.
Just testing now.

Jim


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, Iam pretty sure now that the installer works fine. I can't deinstall LR4.1 any more. There is a component missing (same error message as in my screenshot) when I manually try to deinstall. It has something to do with my windows OS. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you tried uninstalling/installing in Safe Mode?

If that doesn't work, maybe think about going back to the last system restore point?
Or try creating a new (temporary) user account and trying from there.

If none of the above works, you may be looking at a Win7 Repair installation (you shouldn't lose anything, apart from time).


----------



## bobrobert (Oct 3, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> The first time I downloaded it, it said part install despite the size being bigger than the original package size. Tried again and everything was fine. It seems to be faster but this is subjective.



Up date to this post I made which might have looked misleading. My first download stated 752,000 ( the last three are approx ) and the second was 769,437.


----------



## Lightroom (Oct 3, 2012)

lightroomer said:


> Ok, Iam pretty sure now that the installer works fine. I can't deinstall LR4.1 any more. There is a component missing (same error message as in my screenshot) when I manually try to deinstall. It has something to do with my windows OS. Any suggestions?


Hi if you not have Ccleaner then download it. Run so register fix and you can try uninstal from Ccleaner. Very good software and its free. 


Mod Note: This sure smells kind of spammish to me, but I'm gonna' leave it for the time being, as it may have some bearing on the OPs problem.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 3, 2012)

lightroomer said:


> Ok, Iam pretty sure now that the installer works fine. I can't deinstall LR4.1 any more. There is a component missing (same error message as in my screenshot) when I manually try to deinstall. It has something to do with my windows OS. Any suggestions?



I was about to write that your problem is in uninstall of LR4.1, not install of LR4.2 (see message in progress bar).

I would try a repair install (from the "Programme und Funktionen" in Systemsteuerung) or a re-install of 4.1.

Beat


----------



## carson (Oct 4, 2012)

I also had a problem installing 4.2, resolved it by uninstalling 4.1 and everything worked fine after that.


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Beat,

A reinstall did not work. I tried this. I did not a windows repair but rolled my Windows OS back to a backup from may. There, the installation was fine. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## robfranklin83 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I have the same problem. Installed through Lightroom 4.1 update request and it failed quoting 'network path for lightroom.msi not available', I now get the same issue when trying to uninstall 4.1 as suggested above. Can anyone help me, perhaps step by step as I am fairly baffled by this at present. Rob - I should add that I cannot seem to find the msi file manually


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Rob, welcome to the forum!  I'm fairly baffled too.  If no one else has any ideas, post on Adobe's installer forum.  It's kind of an obscure place to find but quite a lot of the engineers hang out there.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2012)

robfranklin83 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem. Installed through Lightroom 4.1 update request and it failed quoting 'network path for lightroom.msi not available', I now get the same issue when trying to uninstall 4.1 as suggested above. Can anyone help me, perhaps step by step as I am fairly baffled by this at present. Rob - I should add that I cannot seem to find the msi file manually


One thing that could be interfering might be your virus scanner.  It could be blocking the ports Adobes wants to use for the update msi.  Try shutting off your virus scanner or at least shut down it attempts to screen all web traffic.


----------



## ST-EOS (Oct 7, 2012)

I have downloaded and installed LR4.2 on to two Win7 PC's today and the installations worked fine .  However having read this thread I was slightly confused (hey but that's normal) it made me wonder if LR4.1 still existed on the two PC's.  I can only see LR 3.6 and LR4.2 when viewing "all programs" via the start button. 

From this I *assume* that the 4.2 install deleted 4.1 but...I may be wrong.  I have also looked at the installed programs via control panel and again only 3.6 and 4.2 are listed.

So is my *assumption* correct?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2012)

ST-EOS said:


> I have downloaded and installed LR4.2 on to two Win7 PC's today and the installations worked fine .  However having read this thread I was slightly confused (hey but that's normal) it made me wonder if LR4.1 still existed on the two PC's.  I can only see LR 3.6 and LR4.2 when viewing "all programs" via the start button.
> 
> From this I *assume* that the 4.2 install deleted 4.1 but...I may be wrong.  I have also looked at the installed programs via control panel and again only 3.6 and 4.2 are listed.
> 
> So is my *assumption* correct?


Your assumption is correct. decimal releases replace the prior decimal release fro the same version.  V4 never deletes V3 etc. The only situations where this is not the expected behavior would be with beta releases and possibly some test (RC) versions that fall outside of the normal update channel.


----------



## lightroomer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have currently installed LR4.1. I downloaded 4.2 today via Lightroom's menu: Help -> search for updates

Ok, I unpacked the files and started the installation and unfortunately LR stops during installation with a message for a missing package. I attached the message to this post. Unfortunately the message is in german, but I will translate it:

"The function you want to use is not on a net ressource which is currently not available"

This is really strange. Any help?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kov9nbwdajqaz97/LR_install_problem.JPG

PS: I do not want to uninstall LR4.1 and loose all my LR settings.


----------



## robfranklin83 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, ok as a bit of an update.

I get the Adobe_Lightroom_x64.msi path error when I go to install LR4.2 which prevents LR4.1 being deleted. When I go to uninstall 4.1 manually through the control panel it will not let me for the same reason.

Thing is, there is no msi file on my system at all, so I can't make the adjustment to find it.

I have rolled back by PC as far as I can and it makes no difference, I also tried uninstalling in safe mode and that failed.

I managed to uninstall adobe X pro from cs5.5 as a test in case it was windows but that was fine.

Has anyone got any suggestions? I will speak with Adobe tomorrow when they are back in the office otherwise.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 7, 2012)

robfranklin83  are you running with full administrator privileges? It certainly seem like you do not have Admin rights to un-install.  I'm also thinking that you can not begin to D/L the msi file from Adobe for the same reason if it is not being blocked by your Virus Scanner.


----------



## rmjfphoto (Oct 10, 2012)

[h=2]Leaving this around in case anyone else has the same problem -- Solution found -- Windows installer issues / registry issues -- used the Microsoft Fix it tool (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2438651#reso3) to correct.  4.2 install ran fine.[/h]
Hi,

I am experiencing LR 4.2 install headaches!!  I posted this on the main Adobe support forum:

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4762592#4762592 

And repeating here if you cannot access above link:

I've read through the posts in the Lightroom forum regarding  LR 4.2 install issues. I will list here the things I've done to try to get the install to work:

1) Downloaded the installation software twice.
2) Ran the setup program in admin user mode.
3) Ran the install in admin user mode.
4) Get the following error in a Windows Installer window:

*The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.*

*Click ok to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'Adobe_Lightroom_x64.msi' in the box below.*

*Use source:*
*c:\Users\RMJF\AppData\Local\Temp\{...}*What I have found:* 


There is no such directory.
There is no .msi file created anywhere.
 
*When I cancel the install, I get this error:*Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4,2 64-bit Installer Info

Error 1714. The older version of Adobe Photoshop Lightoom 4.2 64-bit cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group*I have been running LR since the beginning of time  and most recently LR 4.1, so there is no 4.2 installed.

Also, I tried to fix the install of 4.1 via the programs in Control Panel. I cannot repair it and get this error:

*The installation source for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and that you can access it.*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the solution on that thread too:


> [h=2]Solution found -- Windows installer  issues / registry issues -- used the Microsoft Fix it tool (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2438651#reso3) to correct.  4.2 install ran fine.[/h]


----------



## rmjfphoto (Oct 10, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------

